# Seltsamer PC auf ein mal



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

PC von Acer gekauft  ende 2010 Mai/April t als Arbeits- Rechner  war mir sicher das es I3 mit VT war  meine auch das es Forne  ein Intel Logo war mit I3 ,
 auf ein mal steht da I5  zeigt auch das Bios an und Alle System Tools ,

Also bin mir auch Sicher das ich diesen PC nicht umgebaut habe nur vor 1/2 Jahr    Bios Bat getauscht ,
angefallen ist es mir erst jetzt weil ich diesen PC  nur sehr  selten  benutze.

Wie kommt  so was auf ein mal bessere CPU und wahrscheinlich wurde auch die Font  Blende  getauscht und das alles so fachmännisch das es mir nicht aufgefallen ist , 
nein der PC war  nie zur Reparatur  gekauft hingestellt Windows 64 runter    32  installiert  mehr hatte ich daran nicht verändert .

Am System und der HDD wurde nichts verändert gibt es bei Windows 7 eine Möglichkeit nach zu  schauen ob ein CPU Update stattgefunden hat mich würde nur das Daten/Zeit interessieren  .


----------



## IICARUS (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Das muss diese neue Technik sein die sich nach einer gewissen Zeit von selbst verbessert und sich aufrüstet.
Wenn du weniger mit dem Rechner machst wird er sich auch wieder abrüsten und zum Rechenschieber werden.


----------



## JonnyJonson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Vielleicht hast du ja das I5 Update vom Internetz runder geladen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Coole Sache. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch bald einfach so eine Vega 7 im Rechner.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Ich denke es ist ein i5 (530 oä)als dualcore mit ht, ähnlich wie es die i3‘s sind.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Wenn du nichts dran gemacht hast und niemand sonst den PC in der Hand hatte, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten;
1. Du hast deinen Kauf falsch in Errinnerung 
2. Jemand ist bei dir eingebrochen, hat dich betäubt und dir heimlich ne neue CPU eingebaut.

Ein Anzeigefehler---der mir neu wäre kannst du nur ausschlißen wenn du den CPU-Kühler runter nimmst und schaust was auf der CPU Steht...Vorrausgesetzt du hast das Technische wissen ihn auch wieder Fachgerecht zu Montieren


----------



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts dran gemacht hast und niemand sonst den PC in der Hand hatte, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten;
> 1. Du hast deinen Kauf falsch in Errinnerung
> 2. Jemand ist bei dir eingebrochen, hat dich betäubt und dir heimlich ne neue CPU eingebaut.
> 
> Ein Anzeigefehler---der mir neu wäre kannst du nur ausschlißen wenn du den CPU-Kühler runter nimmst und schaust was auf der CPU Steht...Vorrausgesetzt du hast das Technische wissen ihn auch wieder Fachgerecht zu Montieren



2. wäre wahrscheinlich ?
 Es fehlte nie was habe  auch  Bargeld oft rum liegen.
Einen Schüssel für die Wohnung hat nur ein befreundeter Anwalt  aber der ist korrekt  macht so was nicht   hat  von Technik keine Ahnung wenig Zeit,

Ich weiß  ziemlich genau was ich gekauft hatte und welchen PC ich mal umgebaut hatte, das  war nur ein Medion  PC der von der Bauform völlig anderes und Größer ist als der Kleine Acer AX  PC .

Ich kucke nicht jeden Tag auf die Logos meiner PCs, 
bin mir aber Sicher das vor Ein oder 3 Jahre an diesem PC vorne noch ein Intel Logo mit I3 war  und damals gekauft hatte mit I3 weil ich mir gesagte habe ein I3 ist  ausreichend  schnell zum Arbeiten  .
HT hat diese I5 CPU nicht es handelt sich um die Generation II  von 2010 ,
der davor drin war was ich meine war ein I3 mit  HT,
mit diesem  Arbeite PC geht ich auch so gut nie nicht Online .

ich kann mir das nicht Erklären ?


----------



## RubySoho (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Kannst du mir bitte auch was von dem zeug schicken das du intus hast?


----------



## Camari (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Coole Sache. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch bald einfach so eine Vega 7 im Rechner.



Hab mir eine RX Vega 64 gestern eingebaut und heute morgen als ich aufgestanden bin war aufeinmal eine RTX 2080 Ti eingebaut. Ich dachte zunächst das es sich hierbei um einen Trollversuch handelt bis ich dann bemerkte das mein PC sich tatsächlich von alleine über Nacht selbständig ohne Fremdeinfluss bewegt hatte und aufeinmal im Wohnzimmer stand und nicht mehr im Arbeitszimmer. Da der TE hier ein ähnliches Problem beschreibt gehe ich davon aus das es sich hierbei um einen Serientäter handelt der mehrfach in Häuser oder Wohnungen ohne Erlaubnis einbricht und die Hardware von unschuldigen Personen austauscht OHNE ERLAUBNIS.


Eine absolute Frechheit! Anzeige ist raus!


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Bei allem Respekt,ich möchte auch nicht so Sarkastisch sein wie die anderen. Denn was du sagst ist wirklich suspekt 
Also wenn niemand deiner Freunde und Familie dir einen Gefallen tun wollte/streich spielen- Heimlich. Gibt es leider nur die Möglichkeit das du Dich vertust oder es einen anzeige Fehler gibt. Notwendiges Technisches Wissen Vorrausgesetzt:
Bau mal den Kühler ab und schau drauf was dort steht auf der CPU. Und wenn alles voller Staub ist und die Wärmeleitpaste schon Älter/Trocken ist und das Abreiß-Muster der Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU und der Kühlerunterseite zueinander passen, hat niemand die CPU angefasst. erlich

Wenn auf der CPU erkenntlich ist das es sich um einen "i3" handelt und im System steht "i5" wäre es ein Anzeigefehler. Aber die Warscheinlichkeit ist wirklich *sehr* gering.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



Camari schrieb:


> Hab mir eine RX Vega 64 gestern eingebaut und heute morgen als ich aufgestanden bin war aufeinmal eine RTX 2080 Ti eingebaut. Ich dachte zunächst das es sich hierbei um einen Trollversuch handelt bis ich dann bemerkte das mein PC sich tatsächlich von alleine über Nacht selbständig ohne Fremdeinfluss bewegt hatte und aufeinmal im Wohnzimmer stand und nicht mehr im Arbeitszimmer. Da der TE hier ein ähnliches Problem beschreibt gehe ich davon aus das es sich hierbei um einen Serientäter handelt der mehrfach in Häuser oder Wohnungen ohne Erlaubnis einbricht und die Hardware von unschuldigen Personen austauscht OHNE ERLAUBNIS.
> 
> 
> Eine absolute Frechheit! Anzeige ist raus!


Mal gucken... vielleicht kommt der bei mir ja auch noch vorbei.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Ein seriöser Troll, mehr nicht.

Viele seiner Threads sind mehr als sinnlos, unteranderem dieser auch. Alleine wie er den Hinweis mit dem Einbruch auch noch ernstnimmt.....

Wie heisst denn der Acer pc insgesamt und genau? Dann erklärt dir google den rest.....


----------



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Bau mal den Kühler ab und schau drauf was dort steht auf der CPU. Und wenn alles voller Staub ist und die Wärmeleitpaste schon Älter/Trocken ist und das Abreiß-Muster der Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU und der Kühlerunterseite zueinander passen, hat niemand die CPU angefasst. erlich
> 
> Wenn auf der CPU erkenntlich ist das es sich um einen "i3" handelt und im System steht "i5" wäre es ein Anzeigefehler. Aber die Warscheinlichkeit ist wirklich *sehr* gering.



ich baue hier nichts auseinander  weil ich den PC zu arbeiten brauche ,
das Bios zeigt ebenfalls eine I5 an,,
PC Font wenn da I3 noch wäre, wäre es wahrscheinlich ein Anzeige Fehler aber das BIOS zeigt auch eine I5  CPU  an, es gibt kein Bios Update seit Jahren durch geführt  und ein Bios Update verändert auch nicht das Intel Logo was vorne drauf ist .


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



colormix schrieb:


> ich baue hier nichts auseinander  weil ich den PC zu arbeiten brauche ,
> das Bios zeigt ebenfalls eine I5 an PC Logo  Montag ,
> PC Font wenn da I3 noch wäre, wäre es wahrscheinlich ein Anzeige Fehler aber das BIOS zeigt auch eine I5  CPU  an, es gibt kein Bios Update seit Jahren durch geführt  und ein Bios Update verändert auch nicht das Intel Logo was vorne drauf ist .



Und das sagt uns was? 

Seit Jahren liegst du daneben und hast leider nicht so die Ahnung. Der Hinweis mit der Modell Bezeichnung des Acer Computers wäre ja auch zu einfach zu befolgen....


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Wenn du nicht bereit bist es Detailiert zu überprüfen kann dir niemand helfen. Außer du gibst das ding in einen PC-Laden. Wie heißt dein Computer? Der wird ja eine Kennung haben.

Ich war bereit dir sachlich zu helfen, ganz ohne Defamierungen. Aber so Aussagen wie " ich Bau hier nix auseinander" Helfen dir nicht und Schüren nur die Kritik an deiner Haltung.
DAS was du hier beschreibst kann nur jemand rausfinden der den PC vor sich hat. Endweder *DU* oder aber wenn du ihn zu*Fachleuten vor Ort* gibst. 
Dann werden die das machen was ich gesagt habe wenn es dein Auftrag ist, oder den PC schlicht anmachen ins Bios gucken. Wenn die dann sagen; "Da ist ein i5 drin" und du bist damit nicht einverstanden bauen die ihn auseinander und schauen sich die CPU an, und werden dir dann warscheinlich auch sagen es ist ein i5 und der wurde Jahrelang nicht angefasst-- Und das Ganze gegen Geld selbstverständlich.

SO ohne eigeninitative kann dir leider keiner helfen, weil das was du beschreibst ist keine Frage von möglichen Wissen sondern von Wissend machen.


----------



## hazelol (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



colormix schrieb:


> angefallen ist es mir erst jetzt weil ich diesen PC nur *sehr selten benutze*.





colormix schrieb:


> ich baue hier nichts auseinander  weil ich den PC zu arbeiten brauche ...



was den nun?


----------



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Das kuriose ist wenn ich nach dem Modell im Internet Google wird I3 angezeigt , 

ich gehe  eigendlich   mit diesem PC ungern Online  bin es jetzt ,
das ist auf ein mal verbaut und das vor vorher nicht verbaut .
Manche lesen hier nicht Richtig PC Intel Logo auf ein mal I5 statt I3 .
Seit wann hat eine I5 HT ,
ist irgendwie eine seltsame  I5 CPU werden 2 Kerne Angezeigt Threads 4 ?
Der Medion hat eine  I5 so auch gekauft da werden 4 Kerne angezeigt  Threads 0,


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



colormix schrieb:


> Das kuriose ist wenn ich nach dem Modell im Internet Google wird I3 angezeigt ,
> 
> ich gehe  eigendlich   mit diesem PC ungern Online  bin es jetzt ,
> das ist auf ein mal verbaut und das vor vorher nicht verbaut .
> Manche lesen hier nicht Richtig PC Intel Logo auf ein mal I5 statt I3 .



Okay, also ist jemand bei dir eingebrochen, und hat deinen Uralt-PC von einem Uralt-i3 auf einen Uralt-i5 aufgerüstet, sogar am Rechner das Logo ausgetauscht und dir nichts in Rechnung gestellt. Gibt wohl keine andere Erklärung.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Aber natürlich verrätst du uns nicht, was die Modellbezeichnung ist.

Und die Spezifikationen sind doch eindeutig, der ganze Thread ist sinnlos und der TE, kein kommentar, sorry.


----------



## Camari (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Ich war kurz am überlegen mir eine Tüte Poppkorn zu kaufen denn dieser Thread ist ganz großes Kino  meine Theorie scheint wohl immer wahrscheinlicher zu sein.


----------



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

da komme ich jetzt nicht mehr ran PC ist wieder aus und der bleibt auch aus .

Medion PC mit I5 gekauft zeigt auch so an wie gekauft hatte umgebaut hatte , eine I5 an was auch Richtig ist, 
aber andere Kerne die für einen I5 so auch stimmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Sorry Leute, also wenn das kein Trollversuch sein sollte, dann ist da jedenfalls nicht die Hilfe von uns Laien gefragt...


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*



colormix schrieb:


> da komme ich jetzt nicht mehr ran PC ist wieder aus und der bleibt auch aus .
> 
> Medion PC mit I5 gekauft zeigt auch so an wie gekauft hatte umgebaut hatte , eine I5 an was auch Richtig ist,
> aber andere Kerne die für einen I5 so auch stimmen.



Was redest du denn da für wirres Zeug?

Du kommst an die Modellbezeichnung des PCs nicht ran, weil er aus ist? Nenn mich Hellseher, aber bei einem Fertig-PC oder Notebook steht die Modellbezeichnung zu 100% auf der Rückseite.....

und ein anderer pc, den du mit i5 gekauft hast, auf i5 umgebaut hast, zeigt auch i5 an?  Dafür dass du ja anscheinend 100e Computer hast, scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben^^ (Ich denke da nur an den tollen Thread mit der 3V Batterie, auch absolut sinnlos.)


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Hier ist nicht nur PC-Fachkentniss gefragt sondern auch. Ein Kalligraphie Gelehrter und ein Phsycho Analyst...

"Der ist jetzt aus und bleibt aus"...Was ist das denn für´n mist? Am Anfang dachte ich noch ich verstehe sein Problem, doch jetzt...! DU könntest wenn du wolltest, sogar ohne Strom.
Geht ungern ins Internet, und denk; "Jemand Brach bei ihm ein und hat Heimlich einen Uralten Prozessor gegen einen Uralten Prozessor getauscht"... Das war doch nur Witz von mir.
Paranoid oder was? Kein Plan mehr ey...
Ich hoffe für den TE das dies nur ein Troll-Versuch ist sonst ist alles zu spät!

Lieber Themen Starter: Endschuldige bitte vielmals das Dir manche Versucht haben zu helfen ohne gegenleistung, bei DEINEM "Probleme". Kommt auch nicht mehr vor


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Wäre der Thread drüben im HWLuxx Forum, würde man jetzt mutmaßen, ob es der User Radi ist - der brachte auch immer solche grenzdebilen Schoten...


----------



## lipt00n (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Ich finde den Hinweis, dass der Unbekannte Hardware-Aufrüst-Einbrecher auch die Frontblende fachmännisch getauscht haben soll, fast noch lustiger, als die Sache mit dem i3 der ein i5 ist (oder andersherum).
Herrlich


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Mir gefällt dieser Thread, ist dich gute Unterhaltung am Abend oder? 

@TE, Wie bereits gesagt, deine Software oder das BIOS könnte mit einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit deine CPU falsch auslesen. Aber ich frage mich gerade was du von uns willst? Entweder du machst deinen PC mal auf und guckst nach was auf der CPU aufgedruckt ist, und was da drauf steht stimmt auch das wird Intel so schnell nicht verwechseln, oder du gibts ihn in ein Fachgeschäft und lässt ihn überprüfen, kostet aber.
Kannst auch HWInfo nutzen, ein Kostenloses Programm das dir anzeigt was in deinem PC verbaut ist, reicht das?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Tja seltsames Märchen und das von einem User der meint Erfahrung zu haben und anderen User rät NTs doch selber zu reparieren, weil er auch immer alles selbst repariert, weil wegen Umwelt...

Doch plötzlich ist er selber nicht in der Lage praktisch zu prüfen ob seine CPU nun die ist die sie sein sollte, weil der Laptop aus ist oder wie auch immer? 

Die ständige Nichtreaktion auf spezielle Frage ist ja auch nicht auffällig.... nope. 

PS: Das Forum wird noch seinen Spaß mit ihm haben... sagt meine Glaskugel.


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Setsaner PC auf ein mal*

Herllich! Selten so gelacht!


----------



## HagenStein87 (11. Januar 2019)

Ich Frage mich, was er am PC arbeitet....kann ja nix dolles sein.

Maximal muss Er zählen, wie viele Webseiten es gibt ..


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Januar 2019)

Chemtrails?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2019)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Chemtrails?



Ich checke mal eben die Chip-Implantat-Nr. von dem Kollegen, moment bitte...

Nein, in der Gegend haben wir in den vergangenen Wochen nichts ausgebracht, was solches Verhalten auslösen könnte.

Vielleicht mal bei der Abteilung “Heinzelmännchen“ nachfragen, im Gebäude nebenan. NWO-Allee 13, beim Rothschild-Brunnen.

MfG,
Ihr BRD GmbH Kundenservice


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

Chemtrails ? 

Genau daran musste ich auch denken, das liegt bestimmt am Illuminaten-Mindcontrol der Antennenregierung. 

Sollte also öfter wieder meinen Deflektorhut aufsetzen - Aus alufolie. 

Ich denke ja, dass der Nachbar irgendwelche Okkultistischen Rituale heraufbeschwört und somit ein gemeiner Poltergeist 
deinen CPU aus den Fenster donnerte und ein i5 dann aus der Hölle aufstieg um sich dann in deinem Rechner zu manifestieren. 

Oder es lag am Brexit und die Heizkosten stiegen wieder, sowie die Busticketpreise der RVV-Mafia hier im Regensburger-Abzockviertel. 

Kann aber auch sein, dass du den i3 einfach gut trainiert hast mit vielen schweren aufgaben und er dann zu einem i5 heranwuchs. 
Lass lieber noch mal etwas Prime95 für 3 wochen laufen, dann sollte ein i7 daraus werden, dann hat der CPU mehr Berufserfahrung.

Hab das damals auch so gemacht. Meinen jetzigen CPU habe ich seit er ein kleiner Celeron war. 
Nun ist er durch hartes Training und viel Übung zu einem stattlichen Xeon herangewachsen. 
Ich bin der stolzeste Vater....


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Januar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich checke mal eben die Chip-Implantat-Nr. von dem Kollegen, moment bitte...
> 
> Nein, in der Gegend haben wir in den vergangenen Wochen nichts ausgebracht, was solches Verhalten auslösen könnte.
> 
> ...



Heinzelmännchen?! Ich denke diese hätten Stil und würden gleich Alles austauschen..


----------



## compisucher (18. Januar 2019)

Ohne Lesebrille und aus 1m Entfernung sieht das I3 Zeichen für mich wie ein I5 Zeichen aus, vice versa...
Vielleicht gab es ja ein update bei der Lesebrille des TE?


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne Lesebrille und aus 1m Entfernung sieht das I3 Zeichen für mich wie ein I5 Zeichen aus, vice versa...
> Vielleicht gab es ja ein update bei der Lesebrille des TE?



Oder die Pro Lizenz für seine Augäpfel ist abgelaufen....


----------

